# pregnant mouse very large, looks uncomfortable



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

My doe is literally the size of a golf ball and looked ready to birth to a huge litter several days ago. she's still growing.  She is breathing shallowly and presses herself up against the glass wall to sleep, presumably to keep cooler. It looks like she's having a hard time coping with so many bodies inside her. She's got a ceramic tile to lay on and the AC is on, but she just looks uncomfortable to me. She still waddles in the wheel a bit, so she can stand to move around, and she's made a nest just today (out in the open, silly girl). I know she needs her time, but is it possible to help her and her babies along? Could it be possible that they are stuck in her? If it goes on for a few more days I am going to get very worried.

Since her mother had a small litter and had trouble with it, I expect her lines can't handle that many babies. I bred her to a male that came from large litter-lines, which seems to have caused her to have such a large litter. I plan on giving a few to someone who will hand raise them and I'll remove any others that she can't deal with. I'm just concerned that she hasn't given birth yet and looks so large and uncomfy. poor baby.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not sure about members that pregnant (and up to 4 weeks after) mice shouldn't have wheels, as it can cause mutations in the babies. Sorry that I can't help with anything else.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

GeorgiaRose998 said:


> I'm not sure about members that pregnant (and up to 4 weeks after) mice shouldn't have wheels, as it can cause mutations in the babies. Sorry that I can't help with anything else.


I've never heard of that. From what I've read and from what I know about pregnant humans, exercise for the mother relaxes the babies in utero due to the rocking motion. Anyway, she sleeps on it more than anything right now.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

[/URL][/img]
funny thing sleeps like this.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

I've just been told by other members, just thought I'd let you know, that's all, if you look at my previous threads, it's in one of those.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

oops sorry- I guess I didn't look for it hard enough. Thanks. This thread can be deleted then, if somebody would or would tell me how.
Anyway, it was just me being impatient and feeling bad for how large she was. The air was filled with baby chirps this morning, so it's all okay.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

You're welcome, and Congratulations on your new litter though!


----------

